# Honor Defense Announces New Line of Frangible Hollow Point Personal Defense Ammunitio



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...zYWQtY2QzNi00ZjQyLThjODMtNTg4MDAxYTM1YTU4In0=


----------

